# Batman Arkham Asylum



## diavo (20. September 2010)

Hi,
ich habe ein Problem während des Spiels. In der Sequenz nach der Niederlage von Harley Quinn auf
dem Weg zu den Botanischen Gärten springen zwei Wahnsinnige auf
Batman. Diese Stehen immer wieder auf. Das vorgeschlagene 'Ausschalten am
Boden' funktioniert nicht. Auch minutenlanges Herumklickern bringt keinen Erfolg.
Die Einblendung 'Ausschalten am Boden' mit dem Hotkey dauert stets nur
Millisekunden, während die Figuren bereits wieder aufstehen. Was läuft da falsch? Stelle ich mich zu dumm an?

MfG


----------



## LordSaddler (20. September 2010)

Ich habe Batman noch nicht gespielt (ich weiß, muss ich nachholen). Aber wenn du keine Antwort bekommst, hast du schon mal einen Blick in die Komplettlösung geworfen?

PC-Games hat auch eine online: http://www.pcgames.de/Batman-Arkham-Asylum-PC-217283/Tipps/Batman-Arkham-Asylum-Komplettloesung-PC-Games-hilft-Ihnen-durch-die-Irrenanstalt-695294/


----------



## diavo (20. September 2010)

Jo hab ich natürlich. Aber da steht auch nix detailiertes. Eben das mit dem Ausschalten, aber das klappt ja nicht


----------



## Worrel (20. September 2010)

irgendwelche Gegner musst du vorher betäuben (mit "E"), bevor du die wirkungsvoll belämpfen kannst - meinst du vielleicht die Sorte Gegner?

(Sind meines Erinnerns diejenigen mit den Elektroschock Knüppeln)


----------



## diavo (21. September 2010)

Nein, leider bringt das Betäuben keinen Erfolg. Normalerweise wird doch, wenn die Gegner betäubt sind, angezeigt, wie sie mit "Ausschalten am Boden" besiegt werden. Diese Anzeige kommt hier nicht oder zumindest sehr sehr kurz.


----------



## LordSaddler (21. September 2010)

Sonst könntest du dir natürlich auch einen Walktrough anschauen, zum Beispiel auf youtube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkW0v5k-nP4&feature=PlayList&p=24451BFEF6EE2153&index=0&playnext=1


----------

